# Tải về phần mềm điều khiển chuột thông minh I-Tek



## Adola . Vn (24 Tháng năm 2021)

Chuột  thông minh I-Tek nhờ tích hợp tính năng trí thông minh nhân tạo (Al) có thể nhận diện ngôn ngữ mà bạn nói. Hiện nay, chuột thông minh I-Tek có những chức năng nổi bật như đánh văn bản bằng giọng nói, phiên dịch từ văn bản sang văn bản, phiên dịch giọng nói sang văn bản, tìm kiếm bằng giọng nói. Ngoài ra, một tính năng nổi bật của chuột I-Tek chính là có thể tùy ý cài đặt khẩu lệnh tắt/mở máy tính. Tuy nhiên, để sử dụng được *Chuột Nghe Thông Minh* I-Tek này, bạn cần phải tải về phần mềm điều khiển chuột thông minh I-Tek về máy tính. Để sử dụng tối đa chức năng của chuột thì bạn phải kết nối với phần mềm chuột nhé.

Chuột Nghe Thông Minh adola.vn/dien-tu/chuot-nghe-thong-minh/

*Nguyên lý chuột thông minh I-Tek*​
Tải link phần mềm điều khiển chuột
Thiết lập cài đặt phần mềm điều khiển
Mở phần mềm và khởi động phần mềm chuột
Kết nối chuột với phần mềm
Sử dụng chức năng phù hợp với các nút bấm trên chuột







*Tải về phần mềm điều khiển chuột thông minh I-Tek*​*Tải link Mac:* maythongdich.com/iTekMouse V1_0_8.zip

*Tải link Windown:* maythongdich.com/iTekMouse V2_4_0.zip

*Hướng dẫn cài đặt phần mềm điều khiển chuột thông minh I-Tek*​
*Bước 1:* Giải nén phần mềm







*Bước 2:* Lick chuột phải và chọn Run Admintrasitor







*Bước 3:* Next







*Bước 4:* Install







*Bước 5:* Cài và nhấn Finish






*Hướng dẫn kết nối chuột I-Tek với phần mềm điều khiển*​Khi bạn đã cài đặt phần mềm điều khiển thành công, sau đó bạn sẽ được yêu cầu gắn thiết bị chuột I-Tek vào máy tính






*Bạn cần thực hiện các bước sau:*

1. Gắn pin vào chuột

2. Cắm đầu USB chuột thông minh I-Tek vào thiết bị máy tính

3. Bật công tắc mở chuột I-Tek

Khi đã kết nối thành công, bạn có thể sử dụng bản điều khiển và các nút bấm trên chuột để sử dụng các chức năng như dịch văn bản từ giọng nói, phiên dịch hay dịch thuật ngôn ngữ,…






*Video hướng dẫn sử dụng chuột thông minh I-Tek*​

*Kết luận*

Bài viết trên hướng dẫn bạn tải về phần mềm điều khiển chuột thông minh I-Tek. Cách sử dụng chuột thông minh như thế nào? Phần mềm kết nối với chuột I-Tek ra sao? Nếu bạn chưa biết cách sử dụng thì hãy tham khảo bài viết ở đây. Chúc bạn thành công!!!


----------

